# Duda sobre drivers DAS GM-M-50 de trompetas



## ocipico (Mar 25, 2015)

hola recurro a vosotros haber si alguien reconoce estas trompeta, mean regalado estos dos motores pero le faltan las membranas y algun iluminado le ha quitado las pegatinas de identificacion, y para poder conseguir las membranas necesito saber cuales son, quien me las ha dado me ha dicho que son de la marca DAS, pero no me fio mucho..

el diametro del aniño son 4,5 centimetros aprox. la trompeta no la he pesado pero seguro que pesa mas de 1,5 kilos el exterior de la trompeta mide 15 centimetros,os pongo unas fotos y gracias de antemano


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Mar 25, 2015)

Tendrias que poner mas fotos,de la parte de atras porque la unica foto que se ve de atras es como que le falta la tapa,a no ser que el repuesto venga con tapa y todo incluida


----------



## ocipico (Mar 25, 2015)

hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, las trompetas me las dieron tal cual, la foto de la zona naranja es donde va la membrana y la otra el difusor, por dichas tapas le preguntado a la persona que me las ha dado y me ha dicho que el no recuerda tapas ninguna, si es cierto que son das he visto algun modelo que lleva la tapa incorporada y otras una regilla....

la zona donde va la membrana lleva 2 pitochitos de sujeccion de la membrana y luego 3 tornillos de anclaje, si os fijais en el metal se aprecia el borde donde llegaba el contorno de la membrana.

se que es dificil saber asi que modelo de trompeta es, si he llegado a preguntar es por lo peculiar que es al ser naranja y he pensado que lo mismo alguien habia visto alguna igual...

otro dato que si se, que es una trompeta que la membrana es de titanio por que me encontrado algunos restos, saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Mar 26, 2015)

Por ahi si sacas mejores fotos a la luz del dia,de frente,de costado y de atras podemos avanzar con la busqueda


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Abr 5, 2015)

Ya se que driver es!!! Hoy tuve la oportunidad de encontrarme con uno y lo desarme,es un DAS M-5 o tambien DAS M-50,son los dos iguales.

Saludos


----------



## ocipico (Abr 7, 2015)

muchas gracias, no he podido mandar las fotos ya que por circustancias laborales me encuentro fuera de casa.... ya he encontrado el recambio y sale un poco caro pero supongo que siendo trompetas de calidad merece la pena.

http://djmania.es/p/das-gm-m-50-membrana-repuesto


----------



## ocipico (Abr 7, 2015)

chicos ahora me surge una duda, reparo estos motores? o me pillo estas http://djmania.es/p/beyma-cd10fe?gclid=COft1-Sv5MQCFUHItAodIiEA2g ?

cuales son mejores?, saludos y gracias


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Abr 7, 2015)

Sin duda el Beyma es mejor que el DAS,yo compraria el Beyma.

Saludos


----------



## ocipico (Abr 8, 2015)

ok, muchas gracias eso hare entonces intentare venderlas por ay quizas le interese a alguien


----------

